

Icons for your web apps - coderdude
http://blog.iconspedia.com/icons/free-web-design-icons-282/

======
aaronbrethorst
All well and good, but this line makes me stop cold: "Please check the license
specified by each author of an icon pack before using them."

I'd love to see a website that could track these licenses and let me filter on
them: free, free with attribution, free for non-commercial, for-purchase, etc.

Sort of like <http://sxc.hu>, I suppose, but strictly for icons.

~~~
stingraycharles
<http://www.iconfinder.com/> allows you to filter on commercial use.

------
lovskogen
I'd take a set of 250 good icons over 2400 random ones, any day.
<http://iconkits.com/> \- <http://stockicons.com/>

------
iamcalledrob
Helveticons, at <http://helveticons.ch> are incredibly well thought out icons,
which I use _everywhere_.

Their minimalism is their strength.

Well worth the money.

------
alanh
How on earth did this make the front page? This is hardly the first or best
meta-collection of icons. A lot of the sets here are too inconsistent,
amateur, cutesy, or small to be of much use. And any round-up of free icons
that skips Silk is irresponsible.

------
jheriko
Why does it have to be a web app? I've used some of these for the interface in
my game engine...

~~~
eswat
Not sure about a game engine (editor?) but one has to be a lot more careful
with using stock icons for a typical desktop app than they would with a web
app.

It's easier to retrofit an icon set into a website (where you’re expected to
come up with your own aesthetic) than it is to retrofit it in a desktop app
(where you’re expected to follow certain metaphors and not deviate your
appearance too much from the rest of the system).

I’ve been seeing a lot more OSX apps lately use the icons from Icon Drawer
(<http://www.icondrawer.com/>). While they look fabulous in their own right,
IMHO they do not fit with the rest of the aesthetics set by OSX (look at the
Concentrate and CallitADay apps for examples).

------
yesimahuman
Once again, the amazing contributions of designers like these help web apps
push forward on functionality and experience without worrying about small yet
very important and time consuming details like creating good looking icons.

